# Electrician expats now living in Canada give some advice please?



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey  ive posted a few threads so far with amazing response, so here I go again being a pain!

My fiancé is a full qualified electrician.

Can anyone recommend good online Canadian job sites? Or is it better to approach companies direct? Even so where would I start? It is myself who will be sorting almost everything to do with this, I have a trip booked to Canada this winter to research housing prices etc all of that but I have came to a dead stop when it comes to looking for jobs for him! 

Also if you are an expat working as an electrician in Canada is there still a demand? I noticed that electrician is in one of the 29 preferred occupations which is brilliant! 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## hip2b2 (Apr 5, 2012)

jemmlove12 said:


> Hey  ive posted a few threads so far with amazing response, so here I go again being a pain!
> 
> My fiancé is a full qualified electrician.
> 
> ...


Canada is largely a union environment for tradesmen. Has your fiancé been able to join the Canadian union?


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

hip2b2 said:


> Canada is largely a union environment for tradesmen. Has your fiancé been able to join the Canadian union?


No? What is this??


----------



## hip2b2 (Apr 5, 2012)

jemmlove12 said:


> No? What is this??


Electricians Union is Canada is the "same" as in the US, i.e., IBEW. I would suggest that your fiance bet in touch with a local in the area you will be moving to to explore the requirements.

More than this I can not help with, as I know that I hire unionized labour, but what their membership requirements are I do not know. 

hip


----------

